
Elon Musk Sued by SEC in Tesla Case - coloneltcb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-27/elon-musk-is-sued-by-securities-and-exchange-commission-docket-jml0doi2?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18088099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18088099).

